
Campaign to 'thank' Xi Jinping flatly rejected by Wuhan citizens - tomohawk
https://asia.nikkei.com/Editor-s-Picks/China-up-close/Campaign-to-thank-Xi-Jinping-flatly-rejected-by-Wuhan-citizens
======
baryphonic
Chernobyl was one of the key events that led to Perestroika and Glasnost,
which itself led to the collapse of the Soviet Union (alongside the economic
hardships brought on partly by an inability to compete with NATO/US military
budgets and the flaws of the Soviet command economy and millions of small or
minuscule issues). I imagine the CCP is aware of the similarities, and so we
will see a further clamping down and maybe even a purge of "disloyal" party
members/scapegoats.

~~~
scilro
But this is kind of the opposite of Chernobyl, right?

As you laid out, Chernobyl revealed the weakness of the Soviet Union and
played some part in its collapse.

COVID19 has laid bare the superiority of the Chinese model in terms of quick
mass mobilization. The entire world saw how quickly and drastically China
acted and how slowly the US is acting. And now they're sending masks and
respirators to the rest of the developing world.

~~~
simonh
The Chinese government utterly and completely dropped the ball for the first
two whole months of the crisis. They censored and punished doctors trying to
raise awareness, and suppressed news of the outbreak allowing mass gatherings
to go ahead for political reasons.

After that the severe crackdown came after the virus had been spread
internationally, and has precipitated a humanitarian crisis which, again, they
are covering up and suppressing.

The Chinese people have been fantastic. They've put up with appalling
hardships and suffered greatly for the incompetence and heavy handed ness of
their leaders.

~~~
fragmede
The Chinese government didn't just drop the ball. They actively stole the
ball, stabbed it with a knife, and stuffed it down their pants. When asked
where the ball went, they very angrily yelled "it wasn't me!"

The culture the government promotes results in mid-level party members to
total cowards who are _so_ afraid of __looking bad __, that they hid evidence
that anything might possibly be wrong.

WHICH LEAD TO BIGGER PROBLEMS.

The word to describe the situation is "dysfunctional". Which our healthcare
system is, also.

------
duxup
> a "gratitude education campaign," under which Wuhan citizens would be taught
> to express their thanks to Xi and the party for their efforts in tackling
> the illness.

Man you're not just expected to thank him, you're going to be "taught" to do
so too ... ?

~~~
jacquesm
Reminiscent of the Jean Michel-Jarre concerts in China. "Ladies and Gentlemen,
the artist has finished. Please applaud."

------
euix
The way you take down a powerful leader is not by criticizing which will bring
down his wrath but by excessive and ridiculous praise. Credit him with godly
powers and set him up for the fall when things inevitably go bad. During the
cultural revolution and before who was leading the cult of personality behind
Mao? It was Lin Biao.

Those who want the crown will be the biggest sycophants.

------
foogazi
> Sun, a female member of the powerful Politburo, was being shown around a
> residential area in Wuhan that had been cleaned up before the visit and made
> to appear as if plenty of food was being delivered to the residents.

If they lie about that what else could they be lying about?

------
jsjddbbwj
What an article full of generalisations. Is this author really talking for 11
million Wuhan citizens? Over what, social media posts?

~~~
baybal2
I think not only Wuhan. For the last 2 months straight, the internet in China
was one big erupting volcano.

I think that it is only now that people in Zhongnanhai understood that by
walling off Chinese internet from the rest of the world, they got themselves a
pressure cooker.

A single propaganda mistake in a time of crisis is instantly amplified
hundredfold because people just don't have anything else to read and be angry
about.

------
adultSwim
We are seeing inter-country information warfare.

------
krustyburger
I think more everyday people in China would be ready to thank him if he would
share just some of that delicious Hunny he keeps all to himself.

~~~
simonh
No wonder we’re in a bear market.

~~~
T-A
I thought China was a Tigger economy?

------
jijji
thank you for unleashing a biological weapon on the world.

~~~
ftheccp
They're already trying to pin it on the US:

[https://www.thedailybeast.com/china-launches-a-fake-news-
cam...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/china-launches-a-fake-news-campaign-to-
blame-the-us-for-coronavirus)

But I doubt this will be successful, especially given how bad the epidemic is
shaping up to be here. Our economy is now in a recession, and our stock market
(which Trump loved to boast of), has cratered, even with the Fed injecting
trillions.

------
xiaodai
This reads like one of those unsubstantiated news from the west. At least some
one of the deleted tweets but none. Just a bunch of words.

~~~
gentleman11
In a climate of massive semi-automated censorship, it’s hard to document
situations like this

------
Leary
Each day people don't take action against the virus costs ~20% more lives.

Wuhan knows this.

Lombardy knows this.

~~~
duxup
What does that mean?

~~~
Leary
Multiple Wulan like outbreaks in America unless people take action now [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Lk56kYQ9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Lk56kYQ9w)

